# help i shaved half my eyebrow off!



## RhinoK (Nov 16, 2015)

MENTAL story anyway at like 1am today we were talking about eyebrows and i was like "i hate my eyebrow" (i have a monobrow) and my friends said "shave it off" and i tried shaving off the unibrow part in the middle to separate them but it didnt work so i was like "lol if it wont shave that off then i could probably try shaving my eyebrow off and it wont work" and it worked... like I shaved off half of my left brow and a tiny bit on the top so it's really thin... i tried to make it symmetrical by shaving my right but it's just short and thick... BUT I DO HAVE 2 EYEBROWS bc i didnt shave my right one properly so there's a lil tuft of eyebrow hair to the right separate from my eyebrow but i dont want to shave it bc i'll **** up again... hel?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 16, 2015)

*slow clap*


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2015)

You should go to a professional hairdresser or beauty salon and get them to wax/pluck your eyebrows for you. Never ever attempt it yourself if you have no idea what you're doing. But go and see if they can fix it for you. 

If not, you'll have to try to colour in/draw on your eyebrows until the hair grows back. Since you only shaved it and didn't wax it, it should grow back in a week or so.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

How do you even do that o_o


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 16, 2015)

well
i mean
that's unfortunate


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey, maybe noone will notice?


----------



## Cou (Nov 16, 2015)

like shimmer said, i rec you go to a professional and chances are they can actually help you fix that, at least to even your brows out. and if anything, you can then just fill them in.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2015)

Eyebrows Brewster's from time to time and this is wild


----------



## Tao (Nov 16, 2015)

Saw the line "MENTAL story".


Disappointed that the story didn't involve cow tipping, losing a friend in a strange country or waking up in bed with a traffic cone.


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

and the darwin award goes to.....


----------



## Llust (Nov 16, 2015)

lesson learned. never do your eyebrows if you're not a pro..the most you should really do is just pluck away extra/stranded hair. never mess with the shape of it


----------



## Crash (Nov 16, 2015)

how is one supposed to respond to this

//seriously though never shave your eyebrows bad things always happen​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 16, 2015)

http://www.nu-brow.com


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Eyebrows Brewster's from time to time and this is wild



JAVOCADO YOU NEED TO STOP.

just draw the new one


----------



## riummi (Nov 16, 2015)

you can just draw it in until it grows back?


----------



## inkling (Nov 16, 2015)

this is hilarious but you know what dont worry I do stupid stuff all the time so just watch tv and calm down


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 16, 2015)

just tell people you got drunk and passed out at your fraternity house and your friends pranked you.  

or better yet, change your hair to a mohawk- nobody will notice your eyebrows then...


----------



## kayleee (Nov 16, 2015)

Listen you had a unibrow before whatever carnage you've done on your eyebrows is an improvement


----------



## wassop (Nov 16, 2015)

shave off both and make it look like it was intentional



no but seriously just fill it in and it'll grow back in 2 weeks - 6 weeks
if it really bothers you you can cut your hair into long bangs to cover it but it'll grow back out soon soooo yeah



next time just pluck them though hahaha


----------



## radioloves (Nov 17, 2015)

Wait, why not get your eyebrows waxed and perfected? it will certainly not grow back looking thicker like how shaving does. Try waxing, it won't do you any harm just a little pinch and you got wonderful brows x3


----------



## Zandy (Nov 17, 2015)

Get one of those fake moustaches and glue it to the bald spot on your eyebrow.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Nov 17, 2015)

I did this oncee and di shavedd them half way lol you could see the stubble where it was. Lets just hope you have bangs to hide it.

There is no help for you. You gotta wait for it to grow back it is hair it does grow back. No one can help you otherwise.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 17, 2015)

you must look ugly right now...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2015)

Remember that Drake and Josh episode where Megan shaved off half of Josh's mustache? Remember how sexy it looked with permanent marker replacing the other half?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

make it look intentional and start a trend


----------



## matt (Nov 17, 2015)

How unfortunate. It should grow back


----------



## cutebunn (Nov 19, 2015)

you need these haha good luck. i hope they grow back nicely. it might be a good time to start doing ur eyebrows tho


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 19, 2015)

OMFG. What did you use a razor or something? They have special eyebrown trimmer razors that work really well...




I use them cause I get a light bit of hair between mine and it bothers me... but since you shaved them off I suggest getting an eyebrow pencil and brush to "fill-in" the bits you chopped off. XD My sister has to use eyebrow pencils because she is strawberry blonde and her eyebrows don't show at all.


----------



## Kildor (Nov 19, 2015)

Ohoh, don't be such a baby.. eyebrows grow back.

Medic:No they don't.

Best thing to probably do is to not touch them and wait until they grow back I suppose.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 19, 2015)

Doh! You'll not be the first or the last and if it helps, my dad did it one christmas after being brought a head shaver by my mum. Anyhow the daft idiot decided it would be a fab idea to "trim" his eyebrows as they were getting longish, to cut a long story short, he ended up not shaving one eyebrow off, he shaved off both and somehow his eyelashes :|.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Yo just use one of your black pens off your school bag and fill them in. Or draw something fancy. Or shave the other eyebrow halfway too.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yo just use one of your black pens off your school bag and fill them in. Or draw something fancy. Or shave the other eyebrow halfway too.





Who tf fills their eyebrows with a pen that's ugly asf
He trying to make people bully you or talk about you 
You better look up makeup tutorials and get your sht together


----------



## cIementine (Nov 19, 2015)

i did that once (i was 10) and it made no difference to my eyebrow since they were pretty light
maybe just wait for it to grow back, draw them on
or shave your legs and stick each individual hair onto where your eyebrow should be


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't worry, they'll grow back, and you're not the only one. Like a couple of months back I bought some eyebrow trimmers and tweezers and decided I'd try to tackle my monstrous eyebrows, and it was an absolute disaster. I had to cut my bangs so that I could hide them.

Anyway, let them grow back, then either go to a professional, look up some really good tutorials, or learn to love your brows the way they are. I'm sure you're lovely with them!


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't worry about it so much. It's hair so it will grow back, especially if it's only like short hair on your eyebrows, they'll grow back very quickly! I sometimes feel that way when I get like a bad haircut or something, I just say, hey, it's just hair, it'll grow back soon enough. ^^ And then I feel a bit better about it, knowing it won't last forever, it just takes a bit of time.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 19, 2015)

yeah, it will grow back. i suggest that you shouldn't shave your eyebrows like that ever again. just pluck out the hairs instead ;;


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

lol you probably look better that way


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 22, 2015)

piichinu said:


> lol you probably look better that way



**** off piichinu ur not even rich

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> Who tf fills their eyebrows with a pen that's ugly asf
> He trying to make people bully you or talk about you
> You better look up makeup tutorials and get your sht together



i used acrylic paint and no one noticed it's alright

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> you must look ugly right now...



not as ugly as u xo

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Listen you had a unibrow before whatever carnage you've done on your eyebrows is an improvement



it was a very subtle unibrow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Saw the line "MENTAL story".
> 
> 
> Disappointed that the story didn't involve cow tipping, losing a friend in a strange country or waking up in bed with a traffic cone.



maybe that'll be the MENTAL(er) story when i shave off both



Javocado said:


> Eyebrows Brewster's from time to time and this is wild



stop this


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Who tf fills their eyebrows with a pen that's ugly asf
> He trying to make people bully you or talk about you
> You better look up makeup tutorials and get your sht together



lol i could care less about that, if it isn't apparent yet my post was a joke


----------

